# memory dissolved in nitric to get silver



## pgm (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi still reading Hooks.....have to read slowly but i think will have to read this again and again or memorize

i took about 30 sticks of memory which had silver on the connectors now i have put them in 1 liter of nitric (70%) and the colour is green, the liquide had also a yellow items on the top and at the bottom. i filtered the liquid so remove the memory stick chips and boards.

now there is the green liquide and yellowish item on the top.

i added urea..... no impact.....i have also learned that urea is added by mixing in warm water, shall i try this tommarow?

i have tryed to add smb small amounts and sodium bisulfite but nothing drops..but i dont think there is any gold just silver and then the circuite.. will be taking a pic tommorow and adding here.

anyone have any idea's on what i can do to it, i am not expecting alot of silver, something but not alot.


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 9, 2010)

It is not silver,but tin on the older memory.
It still brings the same price as the gold memory
where I sell it.

Jim


----------



## pgm (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks for the feedback....you say not silver but tin...interesting..

ok any suggestion to drop it..how do i move forward with this....really dont want to waste the acid...l really would like to learn how to drop it...is the green copper?


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 9, 2010)

I think you used far too much nitric,even if it was silver on that memory.
It can probably be reused for some other refining.I don't know about dropping the tin out,I would think it isn't worth trying.
I suggest you read the forum,search for what you are planning to do,and read up on what to do,or what not to do before you do it.If you can't find it just ask here and someone can guide you.I am sure if you search now you will find a lot of posts on the silver colored memory being tin.
If you searched or asked before your experiment you would have saved some nitric.Its expensive around here.

Jim


----------



## pgm (Nov 9, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> I think you used far too much nitric,even if it was silver on that memory.
> It can probably be reused for some other refining.I don't know about dropping the tin out,I would think it isn't worth trying.
> I suggest you read the forum,search for what you are planning to do,and read up on what to do,or what not to do before you do it.If you can't find it just ask here and someone can guide you.I am sure if you search now you will find a lot of posts on the silver colored memory being tin.
> If you searched or asked before your experiment you would have saved some nitric.Its expensive around here.
> ...



thanks mate.... i know what you are saying....i learn best by getting my hands dirty...i got the nitric @ £6 liter and i have 10 liters to play with. i did a search and i found nothing this is why i did a test but you are right i better start doing small amount testing....i don't want to kill myself...i really thought it was silver you know


----------



## Ocean (Dec 18, 2010)

jimdoc said:


> It is not silver,but tin on the older memory.
> It still brings the same price as the gold memory
> where I sell it.
> 
> Jim



I heard once that it is a tin/bismuth mix.

Any truth?


----------

